# Watching a launch from Kennedy Space Center



## mdurette (Nov 11, 2013)

I just found out there is a scheduled launch while we will be in the Orlando area.    I really don't want to deal with the crowds and cost to get into Kennedy.

I was thinking a local public beach or park along the shore.    Then I was thinking I own a TS on New Smyra Beach - wonder if they have day passes for owners?  Then I was thinking a cheap hotel stay on the beach.

Obviously...I'm thinking more than doing.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been to one of the last shuttle launches, but those were different.

This may be of help or call KSC:

http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/events.aspx


----------



## Luanne (Nov 11, 2013)

I've seen two shuttle launches.  One was on the causeway at Kennedy Space Center (we got the passes from a friend who works there) and the other we watched from a beach.  Two completely different exposures and experiences.  Both we wonderful, however the one on the causeway was a kind of a once in a lifetime experience.  We got there about 3 to 4 hours ahead of launch.  There were stands set up with food and souvenirs.  They had loud speakers that kept us up to date on the launch.  We could also watch the dolphins and alligators "play".  It was like a big party.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2013)

Since there are no shuttle launches anymore, what is launched from KSC? Satellites, I suppose.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 11, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Since there are no shuttle launches anymore, what is launched from KSC? Satellites, I suppose.



There are no manned launches any more.  Not sure what is launching.  My friend, who still works there, said it's not like it used to be any longer.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 12, 2013)

Where best to see unmanned launches apparently depends on the type of rocket used.
This website has good run-down of the next few launches and how best to view them:
http://www.launchphotography.com/Delta_4_Atlas_5_Falcon_9_Launch_Viewing.html

Usually, you can buy a ticket at the Visitor Center on the day of a launch to see a launch from
the Saturn V exhibit or causeway, or after hours.

An Atlas 5 launch as seen from Playalinda Beach. This version had no SRBs and thus no smoke trail...


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 13, 2013)

Watching a small rocket launch a satellite into orbit does not come close to watching the space shuttle.  Not worth the trip from Orlando in my opinion.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually, you can go to any beach. The best ones would be New Smyrna Beach to the north, or Cocoa Beach to the South. And yes, satellite launches are NOTHING compared to the shuttles going up.

TS


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 14, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Actually, you can go to any beach. The best ones would be New Smyrna Beach to the north, or Cocoa Beach to the South. And yes, satellite launches are NOTHING compared to the shuttles going up.
> 
> TS



Ditto, on the oppose comments. One time we were on Hilton Head Island and we could see the shuttle going up.


----------



## LouiseG (Dec 26, 2013)

You didn't say when you'll be here.  But if you want to see a rocket launch, plan on dining at Dixie Crossroads in Titusville.  You can see the rockets from their parking lot and if it get's cancelled you will have had a great dinner or lunch.


----------

